# IVF through private - how long??



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi,

Next week I am having my first chat with my doc re IVF and where to start. I have recently been told that both of my tubes are blocked and IVF is our best way forward. Healthy otherwise and ovulate every month, and reg periods. Hoping that this is a good sign and will work first time around.
Was wondering, if you are going private, what happens step by step Persume you get an appointment, then blood test and bits needs doing, but how long does it take in general? How long do you take tablets and so on. We talking weeks, months before they do the tranfer?
Grateful for any advice
Thanks


----------



## dylan85 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi ya
Like you i would also like to know this, i went to see my gp on tuesday and she said she would refer me and they will contact me with a date for consultation. I havent heard anything yet, im not sure how it all works when going private  Im sure some of these lovely ladies will shed some light on it for us!


----------



## jenluke (Jul 14, 2011)

every treatment is different. im about to start mine in a week. far as im aware this is what happens. 

first appointment at clinic to talk about everything.

baseline tests which are a scan and blood tests for u and sperm test for dh. baseline tests are done between days 2 and 5 of your cycle. 

my blood tests took 3 weeks to come back so couldnt start the same cycle as i had baseline tests. 

in my case the clinic wanted me to have some more blood tests as ive had recurrent miscarriages, lucky they did as ive now found out i have mthfr and need blood thinning drugs from the start of treatment. 

you generally start down regging on cycle day 21 for a couple of weeks, then have different drugs to stimulate ur follicles to grow. clinic will monitor how well they are growing, when they are a certain size they will give you a date for egg collection. think this stage can last another 2 weeks. after egg collection u wait usually 3 or 5 days before the embryo is put back and then wait for 2 weeks to do a pregnancy test. 

some women need to take medication before they start down regging, not 100% why but im sure some1 else or ur doctor will fill you in. 

so to answer your question, i think the average time is takes is 5 weeks of treatment. 

good luck x x


----------



## hayley28 (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi 
Everyone is different and depends what protocol you are put on. I had all my tests done with my gynecologist then was referred private- my first private appointment was 7th Sept and I was told I can start the short protocol on my next period which was 29th Sept - (so I am now 5 days in doing the injections  
I think it also depends on the hospital but mine (Care Manchester) was very quick.


----------



## chemistangel (Aug 29, 2008)

I completely agree with pp.  I have changed clinics recently so I've already had my blood tests done in advance.  I managed to get a cancellation appointment 2 days after I first contacted them. AF started 2 days after that, and I'm on a short protocol, so from first ringing the clinic to starting stims was 5 days! I had the embryos put back 17 days later.  They are essentially a business and they are often keen to get you started as soon as they have space for you.
Just use the time you are waiting sensibly, eat well, drink less, cut out caffeine etc, just be as healthy as you can be to give things the best chance.


Good luck!


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

When I first started, my GP in London recomended a fertility doctor. I phone his private clinic in Harley street and got an appointment for a few days later. I had some blood tests done and a (baseline) scan on the next day 2/3 of my cycle.  We discussed the results a few days later, and I started tx on my next AF (I was on short protocol which starts on day 2 of your cycle). In all, because of my cycle timing, it was about 6 weeks from when I left my GP with the name of the doc until tx started.

On the other hand, when I moved to Scotland, I have to wait 3 months for an appointment to fill in forms, then another few weeks for a doc appointment, then started on day 21 of my next AF. (I was on Flare protocol which is longer than short and started on day 21) That all took around 4 months. 

I think it depends on the clinic you choose and the treatment programme they put you on. 

remember , when you are paying, you can choose!


----------



## Sarah1712 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey, it depends on your clinic. If you go NHS of course there is a waiting list and in your twenties generally it is a little longer than those closer to 40. This may change though from region to region. If you go privately then things are much much quicker. This is my story:

I am 25 son to be 26 and we have male factor issues plus I have a low AMH level. We decided we wanted to go privately as we didnt want to wait and did a lot of reserach on clinics in the UK and abroad. We decided on the ARGC which gave us an initial appointment 6 weeks after sending off forms. I got a list of blood test that needed taking and went to my GP to get my tests done through NHS and had my mid cycle scan at the clinic as they wouldnt allow us to do it anywhere else. We then decided we wanted to start in September and so we did. We have had a few comlications which is why I havent startd injecting yet but I hvae been down regulating. At our clinic I am on a nasal spray for down regs. 
We went for this clininc because of their personal service and they dont have a one treatment suits all attitude. No 2 patients have the same treatment and its individual to us and we have been given an approx 75%success rate. We did have a consultation with another clinic closer to us which funnily enough has NHS patients but it didnt feel right for us. 
I would recommend going along to private clinics and having initial appt providing its free. 
Good luck
Sarah x


----------



## Chi-chi (Jul 5, 2011)

Echoing the above posts, every clinic is different and there are different protocols (treatment regimes) which vary in length.  To generalise a bit, the timings are roughly as follows:

* From starting the drugs to finding out whether you are pregnant is usually 5 - 6  weeks in total.

* From your first appointment to starting the drugs will take:
- best case (if you are at the right point in your cycle), mere days; or 
- worst case, anything upwards of 2 months (as you may have to have other tests, do a monitoring cycle, and wait for the right point in your cycle). 

Most private clinics will give you an initial appointment fairly quickly.  Certain others have a lag before the first appointment due to being over-subscribed.

A lot of the timing depends on getting things done at the right time in your cycle (which is very frustrating!).  Before your initial appointment you will need to have your results from certain blood tests.  One set of tests will be done in the first 5 days of your period and the remaining one is done on day 21 of your cycle.  Note that NHS blood tests can take a few weeks for the results to come back.  At or after your initial appointment you will also have an internal ultrasound scan done.  You may then go back for a follow up appointment or you may be told you can start as soon as you reach the right point in your cycle (which could be another 3.5 weeks away).  

For a long protocol you will probably start down-regulating (often nasal spray) midway through your cycle and then start injecting the stimulation drugs at the start of your period.  For a short protocol you don't have to down-regulate and instead just start injections on day 2 or 3 of your period.  

The injections are done daily (you have to self-inject), usually for about 2 weeks.  Most clinics will make you come in every other day for blood tests and scans whilst you are doing the injections, so it is quite a big commitment and can be difficult to juggle with work.  At the end of the two weeks of stimulation you will go in for the egg collection procedure (usually performed under sedation).  Between 2 and 5 days later you will have the embryos transferred back in (you are awake for this - it is just like having a smear test done).

Then you have to wait for 2 weeks to find out whether you are pregnant.  

My advice would be to consider the time commitment involved and how you will juggle this around work and your other commitments.  Don't book holidays for the foreseeable future.  By way of example, you may book a holiday 5 months in the future thinking that your round of IVF will definitely be finished by then.  However, treatment cycles are often delayed (for poor response to drugs etc) which may mean that your holiday falls right in the middle of your stimulation phase.  Basically your life has to go on hold.

Also consider whether you tell your boss or HR rep.  Your GP may be willing to sign you off work for "gyno issues".

As ChemistAngel said - make use of the waiting time by eating healthily, cutting out alcohol, caffeine and cigarettes.  Take Pregnacare Conception vitamins (or similar) or at least folic acid.  Buy a copy of Zita West's 'Guide to Fertility and Assisted Conception' and read it asap.

Good luck!


----------

